# Prowell h20 24d will it mix?



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

Wanting to get some fields sprayed for the 2nd round of prowell h20 within the next week or so depending on weather but I have gotten some broadleaf weeds I would like to take out at the same time so does prowell H20 and 24d mix and spray well together?


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Plenty of that gets mixed and sprayed , but it can give problems . We use ,many generics but Prowl is always name brand if in a mix &#8230; Never mix up more than you can spray out . Letting this mix sit overnight can be a nightmare. So to Mix:Add half the water needed, add the water conditioner (NOT the Surfactant), Agitate conditioner. Add the Prowl H20 and agitate . Now to add the 24-D,for each gallon of 24D added take 1 gallon of 24d and dilute it with 1.5 gallons of water your standard Herbicide jug works great continue this until all 24-D is in &#8230;.This is called cutting and can be done in the inductor or cutting in jugs works good . When you are all done add any surfactants , and add the rest of the water . Mix and go spray .


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

endrow said:


> Plenty of that gets mixed and sprayed , but it can give problems . We use ,many generics but Prowl is always name brand if in a mix &#8230; Never mix up more than you can spray out . Letting this mix sit overnight can be a nightmare. So to Mix:Add half the water needed, add the water conditioner (NOT the Surfactant), Agitate conditioner. Add the Prowl H20 and agitate . Now to add the 24-D,for each gallon of 24D added take 1 gallon of 24d and dilute it with 1.5 gallons of water your standard Herbicide jug works great continue this until all 24-D is in &#8230;.This is called cutting and can be done in the inductor or cutting in jugs works good . When you are all done add any surfactants , and add the rest of the water . Mix and go spray .


I figured it would be ok but could not find any info on it. Thank you I am going to give it a try.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Label is always your guide. I would add if you're on lighter soils I would stay at the lower rate ,With both of those herbicides. There is another site I am on sometimes and I hear some crazy high rates, But I guess they are on heavy soil


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

endrow said:


> Label is always your guide. I would add if you're on lighter soils I would stay at the lower rate ,With both of those herbicides. There is another site I am on sometimes and I hear some crazy high rates, But I guess they are on heavy soil


Yea around here we have lighter soil i would say bet I have found the need and have been told to use the max label rate on almost everything do to being surrounded by nothing but row crops and that some of the weeds and grass have started getting a tolerance to lower rates do to lower rates being used in the past and drift onto non target areas.


----------

